# 1 or two oz jars



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Have you looked at http://www.blueskybeesupply.com/glass_honey_jars.html

They have some nice looking 1.5oz hex jars with lids.


----------



## TimW (May 15, 2013)

This place has little mini jam jars (bulk 160). They just sent me a sample from page 7. 

They also have oval hex jars which are very nice (also got sample) page 2 (cases of 24). They have a more elegant look then a regular hex jar.

http://www.richardspackaging.com/userfiles/kent/2014catalog.pdf


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Tim did you get a price per case? Just doing research for a wedding couple.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

One ounce jars? More glass than honey, right? Just sayin'.


----------



## TimW (May 15, 2013)

Mini Round Jelly are $59.98 with lids (160 jars)
45ml Oval Hexagon are $10.69 with lids (24 jars)

Their regular 45ml hex jars like everyone else has are $10.13 with lids (24 jars)

Lids come in black, gold or white.

They do have a $100 minimum order.

My sister in law is going to use the oval hex jars for her wedding next August.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

These are a little bigger than your looking for but are nice: http://www.betterbee.com/Products/Small-Containers-1-lb-less-than/3-5-oz-Glass-Jar-with-53mm-Cap

I have also done 4 oz Muth's for weddings.

Tom


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> One ounce jars? More glass than honey, right? Just sayin'.


These are wedding favors jars correct? The point of them at such an event usually is .......................? 

I doubt that even those sparsely scattered beeks currently making the million pound crops each year are shelling out full 5 gallon buckets for the guests to sit on and take home when the party is over. Even if and when their favorite daughter snags her own hulking super tossing brute I doubt it happens. 

Doing so kind of blows the whole point of a wedding celebration where the only one who was guaranteed to score the big haul at such an event was the groom.... I think the decorum is all built around such a train of thought. Least it was in the old days....


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

the 2 oz" plastic bears are also nice -- and the label which fits can have the couple's name and wedding date. big hit 3 times so far.

you asked about time -- it took me a while to get the hang of efficiently filling without overfilling. I think 40-60 per hour would be a good guess on bears. On the glass it should go more quickly due to larger opening and smaller volume.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

RudyT said:


> the 2 oz" plastic bears are also nice -- and the label which fits can have the couple's name and wedding date.


Agreed........... 100%


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

This is for a potential customer. There idea not mine.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

We sold some honey to a bride and she went to Ikea and bought the jars. She filled her own. I saw a sample of one of them and they probably held 2oz.


----------



## BeeTech (Mar 19, 2012)

Dadant has some 2oz. bears (actually hold about 2.5 oz) that they sell for about $21 for 50. I use an old half gallon syrup bottle that I can fill with a funnel to fill them from. takes about 1/2 minute each (with a little time extra to adjust the odd leveled one).


----------

